# OpenELEC (xbmc) Audio Probelms



## acpowell (Apr 16, 2012)

So I have a computer running OpenELEC connected to my receiver via Toslink. I finally made it work for audio which took a whole evening, but now when I want to move it from my theater room to my living room I cannot get the audio to work through HDMI. 

I am using the onboard HDMI card and when looking through the sound settings I have tried almost every combination of settings but I just cannot figure it out.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Does your receiver have assignable inputs? You may need to assign the digital HDMI input to the function (Video 1, Video 2, DVD, etc) that you are using.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I think you'll want to go back to toslink. Last I checked, on-board HDMI only supports 2-channel audio. You need a dedicated video card to get 5.1 over HDMI.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Correct, not all motherboards with HDMI support 5.1 output. It really is more complicated than it should be. Some will pass along a 7.1 LPCM signal, some will only do DD 5.1 and some like the Intel H55/57 motherboards will bitstream HD audio over HDMI.


----------



## acpowell (Apr 16, 2012)

I wasnt even going to my reciver, I was going stright to my TV, so 2.0 audio would of been fine. Oh well, I won't stress over it I supose. Just trying to get all the functionality I can is all.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I've used HDMI directly to TV but not with XBMC. Is it a windows system? If so, with mine (win7) I go to control panel -> hardware and sound -> sound. Select HDMI Audio then set as default device. Should see green check mark. Make sure TV speakers are on and configured properly.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Do any other apps / sounds work other than XBMC to your TV ?? example Windows Media Player ?


----------



## acpowell (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry for abandoning this thread, I got busy and sidetracked. I did not figure this out. In the scheme of things it was a temp setup for me to test some things so I just gave up. My perminet HT setup has me using TOS LINK to my reciver as my projector isn't HDMI so that works fine and I will just leave it at that.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------

